# reccomendations



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Can anyone reccommed parts for a gtir det in a 200sx
shooting for no more than around 320 on whp
clutch
flywheel
cams???
turbo manifold
turbo
intercooler
BOV
injectors 
fuel pump
If anyone has had any experience with any parts listed above with the setup listed above or I guess it would be the same as any other de to det swap not just a 200. Bad tales welcome too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

get a metal headgasket too. You will have no problem going to about 320. Might also want to suggest having you tranny welded and/or gears cyro treated.


----------

